# Jd 613 brush hog



## boowest (Sep 24, 2012)

Are these light duty mowers and what hp is gear box


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

They are very light duty.
I had a 513 and it was a peice of junk.
I replaced it with a 6' King Kutter (which was around the same price as the 5' JD 513) and it is a much better the cutter


----------

